# Bicycle tour companies in Mexico?



## ashwinearl (Jan 2, 2004)

Anyone have any recommendations for a touring company in mexico.

Mountain or road
fully supported. 

thanks


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

ashwinearl said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for a touring company in mexico.
> 
> Mountain or road
> fully supported.
> ...


What part of Mexico are you looking at?

There are 2 well-reputed companies that do week long all-inclusive Copper Canyon tours, picking you up in El Paso.

Western Spirit - www.westernspirit.com

KamiKiwi - www.kamikiwi.com

There are other people in other regions of Mexico, too. I think there is a company mentioned in the Puerto Vallarta thread on this forum.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

If you want one day rides, look at Bici y Montaña, Jorge is the owner/leader/manager/guide and he's a great guy.

www.biciymontana.com


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> If you want one day rides, look at Bici y Montaña, Jorge is the owner/leader/manager/guide and he's a great guy.
> 
> www.biciymontana.com


I also forgot, there's Factorbike:

www.factorbike.com


----------



## rimugu (Jun 28, 2004)

*for cooper canyon*

www.umarike.com.mx


----------



## patoama (Apr 19, 2010)

ruedaslibres.com
mtb tours, in central Mexico best spots. bilingual guides, bike rental and shuttle.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Patoama, I think that guy`s vacation is already planned, maybe even underway by now 

Hey, I just saw your other post in the Mexico Forumites thread- nice to see mention of ruta and turismo, and I hope you post up some pics from different kinds of rides. But if you do, I can`t guarantee that the rest of the gang won`t hang you for it. We post a lot of pavement rides in the Commuter subforum, though I don`t know how well it would go over here.


----------

